
Elon Musk Called a Tesla Critic’s Boss to Complain About Him - roborovskis
https://jalopnik.com/get-a-load-of-this-ridiculous-story-about-how-elon-musk-1827842961
======
WhompingWindows
Jalopnik is as notoriously anti-Tesla as electrek is notoriously pro-Tesla. I
trust neither source, they are highly biased. The chasm between fanboys and
haters of this company are what make it the most controversial stock on the
market.

